# fängige karpfenmontagen



## Fischers Lumpi (1. April 2008)

hallo,

ich suche schon lange eine montage mit der man zimlich erfolgreich und nicht nur 1 karpfen pro sitzung fängt.

kennt vileicht einer so eine prima montage??

mit lieben gruß 

Marc


----------



## Fischer1991 (1. April 2008)

*AW: fängige karpfenmontagen*

Also, ich mach mir meine grundmontage immer ganz einfach, ist auch fängig. 

Auf die hauptschnur nen stopper, unter denn stopper ne perle dann anti tagle.... perle, wirbel und vorfach + Haken. Bei mir klappts immer ganz gut.


----------



## jkc (1. April 2008)

*AW: fängige karpfenmontagen*

Hi, Du kannst nicht mehr Fische fangen, als an Deinem Platz vorbeischauen. Da ändert die beste Montage nix. 
Oder bekommst Du viele Fehlbisse?

Grüße JK


----------



## Fischers Lumpi (1. April 2008)

*AW: fängige karpfenmontagen*

mir reißen die meisten karpfen immer von der leine

das ist immer der mist das liegt eventuell an der montage??

als schnur nem ich 0,32mm mono schnur


----------



## punkarpfen (1. April 2008)

*AW: fängige karpfenmontagen*

Meinst du die Schnur reißt oder schlitzen sie aus?


----------



## Fischer1991 (1. April 2008)

*AW: fängige karpfenmontagen*

Hmmm, mit dem vorbeiziehen ist natürlich klar , das war bei mir eingeplant. Aber diese montage benuze ich eben immer. Nichts für ungut.


----------



## Fischers Lumpi (2. April 2008)

*AW: fängige karpfenmontagen*



Fischer1991 schrieb:


> Also, ich mach mir meine grundmontage immer ganz einfach, ist auch fängig.
> 
> Auf die hauptschnur nen stopper, unter denn stopper ne perle dann anti tagle.... perle, wirbel und vorfach + Haken. Bei mir klappts immer ganz gut.




was nimmst du denn für ein vorfach?? boilivorfach oder einfach nur für würmer oder mais?? #c


da ich am wochenende mal angeln gehen wollte frage ich immer etwas mehr aber dafür mach ich dann keine fehler |supergri

mit lieben gruß

>> Marc <<


----------



## fantazia (2. April 2008)

*AW: fängige karpfenmontagen*



Fischers Lumpi schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich suche schon lange eine montage mit der man zimlich erfolgreich und nicht nur 1 karpfen pro sitzung fängt.
> 
> ...


Mit dieser Montage hier http://www.carpfisher.info/inliner-rig.html fängst du pro Sitzung genau 10,5 Karpfen.


----------



## Fischer1991 (2. April 2008)

*AW: fängige karpfenmontagen*



Fischers Lumpi schrieb:


> was nimmst du denn für ein vorfach?? boilivorfach oder einfach nur für würmer oder mais?? #c
> 
> 
> da ich am wochenende mal angeln gehen wollte frage ich immer etwas mehr aber dafür mach ich dann keine fehler |supergri
> ...





Das kommt ganz drauf an welchen köder zu benutzen willst. Wenn du mit boilie/frolic... fischt, nimmst du natürlich ein boilie vorfach. Aber mit normal dosenmais...wurm kannste auch ein normales 0,30mm vorfach nehmen mit nem 2-4 haken größe. So machs ich... :vik:#6#6:vik:


----------



## jkc (2. April 2008)

*AW: fängige karpfenmontagen*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Meinst du die Schnur reißt oder schlitzen sie aus?


Hi, Antwort hierauf wäre hilfreich...

Grüße JK


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. April 2008)

*AW: fängige karpfenmontagen*

Wen sie Schlitzen gibt es 2 möglichkeiten entweder sind die haken  sche.....  oder du drillst die Fische zu hart.

Mehr wüsste ich  nicht an möglichkeiten was für haken fischt du denn??


----------



## Jadeaal (6. April 2008)

*AW: fängige karpfenmontagen*

Zum Thema Karpfenmontagen möchte ich sagen, das teilweise die einfachsten auch die fängigsten sind. ich selbst fische oft ohne Blei und Pose mit der guten alten Kartoffel in einem Bach bei Oldenburg.
Dazu lasse ich den Köder in der Strömung treiben bis er liegen bleibt, ziehe die Schnur leicht an und hänge einen kleinen Teigklumpen als Bissanzeiger an die Schur zwischen zwei Rutenringen.


----------



## Froscher (7. August 2008)

*AW: fängige karpfenmontagen*

Hi!

Wenn ich auf kürzere Distanz fische, z.B. neben Seerosenfeldern am Ufer, fische ich ohne alles, d.h. Wirbel an die Hauptschnur, Vorfach mit 20er Boilie (am Haar natürlich) eingehängt und das wars.

Auf weitere Distanz nehme ich ein Helikopterrig mit 80-100g Festblei, ebenfalls mit 20er Boilie.

Wenn Waller in deinem See sind, empfehle ich dir die Montage von Fischer_1991 mit einem Heilbuttpellet. Auf die kannst du einen Karpfen sowie Waller fangen, weil beide ihn mögen.(Brauchst halt nur dementsprechendes Gerät)

Viel Spaß und Petri Heil!!!!


----------



## carphunter1678 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige karpfenmontagen*

versuchs mal mit nem anti tangle blei 16 kg wirbel boilie haken damit hab ich schon schöne karpfen gefangen


----------



## daci7 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige karpfenmontagen*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> versuchs mal mit nem anti tangle blei 16 kg wirbel boilie haken damit hab ich schon schöne karpfen gefangen


1. Ist der TE nach gut 2 Jahren bestimmt schon klüger geworden.
2. 16kg blei? oder 16kg wirbel? kommata machen an manchen stellen schon sinn  

nichts für ungut!


----------



## Udo561 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige karpfenmontagen*



Fischers Lumpi schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich suche schon lange eine montage mit der man zimlich erfolgreich und nicht nur 1 karpfen pro sitzung fängt.
> kennt vileicht einer so eine prima montage??
> ...



Hi,
so eine Montage kenne ich :q
Aber dafür werde ich von den meisten Karpfenanglern hier belächelt 
Futterspirale vorbebleit in 40 Gramm , Haarmontage mit 16mm Pellets.
Partikelfutter , Hanf , Mais , Karpfenpellets in 4 mm , und etwas Grundfutter mischen.
Die Montage sollte dann so ziemlich genau auf der Fressstrasse der Karpfen landen und schon fängst du deine Karpfen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## carphunter1678 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: fängige karpfenmontagen*



> 16kg blei? oder 16kg wirbel? kommata machen an manchen stellen schon sinn


ich glaube das ist schon logisch was gemeint ist und statt anderfe zu verbessern mach lieber nützliche beiträge


----------



## alex g (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: fängige karpfenmontagen*

@Udo561 

kein Blei?


----------



## mmelch21 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: fängige karpfenmontagen*

KNotenbinden kennste das?


=D


----------



## Carphunter1985 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: fängige karpfenmontagen*

Um seine fängigste Montage zu finden muss man viel ausprobieren. Ich selbst verwende nur das Anti Blow out rig. Selbst vorsichtige Graser bekommste damit. Hab nur Gute erfahrung damit gemacht. Selbst bei anderen Montagen hatte ich Full runs, ging an die Rute er lief und lief. Freilauf zu und dann war er auch schon weg. hab nichtmal einen wiederstand gespürt, nichts. Das ist mir oft passiert, weil das Rig ******* war.


----------

